# Western Flyer Sabre Flyer frame



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have 2 of these Sabre Flyers. they are extremely rare or at least i haven't seen any others ever.

Both of my frames are / were in poor shape. One was repainted with a ratle can and now has all the decals gone. The other was house painted and in need of a repaint.
But, the problem I have with this one (which I decided to sell), has had frickin galvanized gas pipe shoved (hammered) into the seat post riser. I can't get the dang thing out. So unless I keep the gaudy looking pipe in the frame, and sell as is (which detracts from the value of this rare bike), i will need to replace the frame.

Does any one have a frame with the telltale steer tube tanklight factory welded tabs? I need one!!!
Sure I need to post this on the WTB area but, you middleweight guys may never notice the request.

Here is a picture of the frame needed. 








And what the bike is supposed to look like. But without this dang seat tube











Thanks in advance.
JD


----------

